# Man builds Solar Powered Cabin, under $2000 cash.



## ehoez

Man builds Solar Powered Cabin, under $2000 cash.










YouTube videos: 1 of 7 part of him showing his entire home..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXu45MHrnTk

Would anyone here, really consider this? his only bills are $300 yr in propain, and aprox $100 in property taxes.. + food.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

There are plenty of people that live off-grid
I could not live in that small a space with my family
My last house was 912 sq ft & I lived in about 700sq ft
The other 2 bedrooms were more storage/closet then anything else

I've lived in plenty of Apts that were less then 400 sq ft
Problem is finding land near any populated area to build such a cabin


----------



## DIYtestdummy

That's just a little bigger than my toolshed! I'd need more room for batteries. If I were single, that might work, but the Mrs. likes "amenities." Don't even get her started on what's wrong with camping!


----------



## Red Squirrel

That's pretty cool. I've always thought of how cool it would be to go off grid. Funny thing is though, you still need to pay for delivery. I actually pay more for delivery then actual electricity I use.

Gotta love the washer and dryer outside, true sign of ******* LOL.

Looks like he's in the south, which explains the very little propane he uses. Here it would still cost a good $1000 per year I'm sure.


----------



## Willie T

Does begin to make ya wish you were single again.... And if I did something like that, I'm sure I would be... very soon.


----------



## Red Squirrel

I am single so I have that advantage. If I had the money I'd probably build a wind turbine in the back yard, and put solar panels on the roof. I doubt if I was married I'd be allowed to do any of that LOL.


----------



## Arachnea

My husband actually works for a company that sells solar panel kits. It's pretty interesting stuff - here in Ontario we have something called The Microfit Program where the government will pay you to install solar panels on your roof. 

We're having them installed in the next week or so - should make for an interesting experience


----------



## Red Squirrel

How does this program work? I'm on Ontario as well.


----------



## operagost

I think the $100 property tax is the real story here. It's a tiny house, but if you added a storage shed of about the same size in most places I'm sure your tax would go up more than $100.


----------



## JSBshade

I'd love to have a solar setup
HW is in the plans some day
It would be nice of a DIY kit was sold
Instead of just retail units
Judging from what I have seen I think DIY isn't that hard


----------



## ehoez

BGGRNTXS said:


> I'd love to have a solar setup
> HW is in the plans some day
> It would be nice of a DIY kit was sold
> Instead of just retail units
> Judging from what I have seen I think DIY isn't that hard



i agree, i really want to try this..

maybe in the backyard at first, lol.


----------



## Red Squirrel

I wish solar panels were not so expensive. It's impossible to make up the cost in a human life time, for an average size house, that's why no one actually does it. It's a vicious cycle though. If most DID do it, imagine how expensive electricity would be for those who don't. I'd still like to try to make my own electricity one day though, but wind might be more efficient as it works at night too.


----------



## HomeInsulation

I'm all for saving energy and money, but I'm not moving into my storage shed any time soon.


----------



## ehoez

anyone try this lately?


----------



## joecaption

I lived in a 37' sport fisherman I bought for $10.00 from a P/O ed owner that could not get it to start.

And a 27 ft. camping trailer for years. Surprizing how little room you really need to be comfortable.


----------



## Spot on

Under 2000 dollars cash, the rest using credit.


----------



## vsheetz

Red Squirrel said:


> I wish solar panels were not so expensive. It's impossible to make up the cost in a human life time, for an average size house, that's why no one actually does it. It's a vicious cycle though. If most DID do it, imagine how expensive electricity would be for those who don't. I'd still like to try to make my own electricity one day though, but wind might be more efficient as it works at night too.


For solar much depends on where you live and sighting. I have 28 250w panels on my south facing roof in SoCal. Grid tied and off-sets ~100% of my electric consumption. I calculate a 4-5 year payback. 

Wind in my location does not work production-wise or investment.


----------



## ptarmigan61

Our cottage is off grid in Ontario. Because we are off grid, I can't get in on the Feed In Tarrif program, but it was way cheaper than running hydro service. 1200 square feet propane stove, HWT, and furnace with a woodstove.
Spent about $200 on propane last year, and about $50 on gas for the generator when running heavy tools.
No hydro bill, and a $60 tax bill.


----------



## TheBobmanNH

I'm sorry but I call shenanigans on that 2000 dollar number. The panels alone would cost that. Is it explained in the video how he got all the supplies he needed for 2 grand? Plumbing, lumber, etc? (at work, can't watch)


----------



## Dorado

TheBobmanNH said:


> Is it explained in the video how he got all the supplies he needed for 2 grand? Plumbing, lumber, etc? (at work, can't watch)


Yes, at 5 min 10 sec into this video. It's a temporary structure and not suitable to live in. I think he's breaking the law and risking his life by living there. I think he said it's on top of paving stones.

It doesn't include tax, windows, doors, porch, or solar panels.


----------



## TheBobmanNH

Dorado said:


> Yes, at 5 min 10 sec into this video. It's a temporary structure and not suitable to live in. I think he's breaking the law and risking his life by living there. I think he said it's on top of paving stones.
> 
> It doesn't include tax, windows, doors, porch, or solar panels.


Nor does it include plumbing (presumably because he doesn't have any... which is going a bit beyond the "no creature comforts" into "batsh** insane" territory) or wiring, both of which can add up.


----------



## offgridder

Pretty sure he is using a composting toilet, so not exactly going out and doing his business in the woods or anything. Admittedly, it's not for everyone, but I don't know that I'd call it bs crazy either. No more so than paying on a home for 30 years before it's actually yours. To each their own though. As far as the panels being super expensive, you would be surprised how little a small system costs. Especially one that is just used for very basic things. He is heating, cooking, and refrigerating with propane I think, so he really wouldn't need too much electrical capabilities.


----------



## roofingquotes

Cool! For $2000. Not a bad project after all.


----------



## Windows on Wash

I wouldn't live it it but it does make for a good press piece.


----------



## wkearney99

Man, that thing is barely larger than a prison cell... which is where most spouses would end up after they killed the other after trying to actually live together in that tiny little place for more than a few days.


----------



## Windows on Wash

wkearney99 said:


> Man, that thing is barely larger than a prison cell... which is where most spouses would end up after they killed the other after being crammed into that tiny little place for too long...


:laughing:

My wife informed me that they would not find the body so she would not be in there after all.


----------



## wkearney99

Windows on Wash said:


> My wife informed me that they would not find the body so she would not be in there after all.


But you'd hope even the dumbest homicide detective would put it together if one went missing after the other came up with the 'bright idea' of moving them into it.

Me, I've got to live in a place with more than one floor. So you can plausibly deny hearing your spouse call for you to come "do something". More often than not if you ignore the first two calls they're figure out how to do it themselves. Can't do that when you're cheek and jowl in that tiny box...

Which goes to explain why they had a lot more neighborhood bars way back when. Tiny houses, no other entertainment and wife that got pregnant every time you so much as looked at her. The husband would have to bug out to avoid making the house even more crowded 9 months later... Now with bigger houses, cable and the internet, well, you get the idea...


----------



## solar eagle53

Hi,I'm a newbie here but I'd have think that not everything is new.You can do a lot with used parts you have laying around.Also if you have any electrical experience.Making your own panels isn't all that hard.Here's a site that might interest most of you...Builditsolar.com.Tells you how to diy.Isn't that what this is all about anyway?Do It Yourself!


----------

